# Sticky  Weather bouys for Eastern Great lakes



## WALLEYE MIKE

Pick your destination for fishing and find the wind and wave heights before going out. Just point on the nearest bouy and click.

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/Maps/EastGL.shtml

Here another useful link: http://www.nws.noaa.gov/om/marine/zone/gtlakes/glcstmz.htm


----------



## rkropp

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/om/marine/marinewxi.htm


----------



## Gone Coastal

Thanks Walleye Mike. I had not seen that particular click on map before.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Eastern http://www.pdfamily.com/weather/buoy/EGLbuoy.php
Western http://www.pdfamily.com/weather/buoy/WGLbuoy.php !
No more clicking on each buoy! A list of additional maps including the entire US is here: http://www.pdfamily.com/weather/buoy.php


----------



## MilfordMaWx

Keep an eye on that water...getting cold now: http://www.pdfamily.com/weather/buoy/EGLbuoy.php


----------



## Rex

Here is another link that I've been monitoring:

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/ndfd/graphical/sectors/dtxMarineDay.php#tabs

At one time this site was listed as "experimental". Wind speed and direction must be very difficult to predict, as it seems 50-50 correct at times. But its another tool.


----------



## Offfishn

Rex said:


> Here is another link that I've been monitoring:
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/ndfd/graphical/sectors/dtxMarineDay.php#tabs
> 
> At one time this site was listed as "experimental". Wind speed and direction must be very difficult to predict, as it seems 50-50 correct at times. But its another tool.


*This site can’t be reached*
*www.crh.noaa.gov*’s server IP address could not be found.


----------



## Offfishn

MilfordMaWx said:


> Keep an eye on that water...getting cold now: http://www.pdfamily.com/weather/buoy/EGLbuoy.php


*Not Found*
The requested URL was not found on this server.


----------



## Offfishn

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Eastern http://www.pdfamily.com/weather/buoy/EGLbuoy.php
> Western http://www.pdfamily.com/weather/buoy/WGLbuoy.php !
> No more clicking on each buoy! A list of additional maps including the entire US is here: http://www.pdfamily.com/weather/buoy.php


*Not Found*
The requested URL was not found on this server.


----------

